# Oil capacities for 2009 335d from another source



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I got this from another website.
I did not know there was a black and red dipstick, mine is red which
is for 2009 335d. It shows that it takes 0.2 quarts more with red dipstick.
I hope this info is correct.
please verify, I am just passing info


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting. Difference is only .20 liters. Fairly insignificant IMO.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bballfreak said:


> I got this from another website.
> I did not know there was a black and red dipstick, mine is red which
> is for 2009 335d. It shows that it takes 0.2 quarts more with red dipstick.
> I hope this info is correct.
> please verify, I am just passing info


Is there any reason you are not putting in 8 quarts then starting up the engine, check for leaks followed by stop the engine, letting it sit for 10 minutes and checking the oil level on the dipstick with a top-off if necessary?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Interesting. Difference is only .20 liters. Fairly insignificant IMO.


Agreed, wonder where the 0.2 capacity comes from.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

*Oil change in 335d*

I did put in 7.5 quarts, started the engine, let it sit and then checked it with the dipstick.
It showed close to the lower mark. 
I have been taught my MB and BMW mechanics that one should never add the full capacity
in the first shot as the oil filter assembly is empty. It is always a good practice to add 1/2 quart less, start and then bring it to operating temperatures and then check it again.
As per the BMW manual, one should drive 6.5 miles (don't ask me why) and again check the oil level again. I did and i exactly put 8.2 quarts which brought the oil level to top mark.
I have never changed oil in a diesel before, but I have 5 other cars, 2-MB, Porsche, Audi, VW and this BMW diesel. I was surprised to see how black the oil was in only 2000 miles after the oil change.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bballfreak said:


> I did put in 7.5 quarts, started the engine, let it sit and then checked it with the dipstick.
> It showed close to the lower mark.
> I have been taught my MB and BMW mechanics that one should never add the full capacity
> in the first shot as the oil filter assembly is empty. It is always a good practice to add 1/2 quart less, start and then bring it to operating temperatures and then check it again.
> ...


As others have posted, blackening of the oil is normal. It will start to blacken within the first 500 miles of being changed. My 1978 VW Diesel Rabbit would blacken the oil after about 100 miles....


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

*oil change in 335d*

Yes, now I know that diesel's because of the soot causes the oil to be black and so quick.
All i say WOW, learn new things everyday.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

bballfreak said:


> As per the BMW manual, one should drive 6.5 miles (don't ask me why) and again check the oil level again.


I think that 6.5 miles (10 km) is if you are checking the oil electronically. The electronics don't work until the oil is warmed up which takes about that number of miles/kilometers.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

ah, ok


----------

